# Think I have a new desktop pic



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I just wish my photos came out like these!








































Huge thanks to SteveN:smokin:


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Very nice!
Can we expect a wee feature coming up?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

stunning....

but the belts :/ 

Whats that round the psgr door pull?


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

That looks awesome!

- Kevin.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Hell ya !! 

I like the car in motion pic


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

That gotta be the best looking R33 I've ever seen :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow....Uber R33 :bowdown1:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Adam Kindness said:


> stunning....
> 
> but the belts :/
> 
> Whats that round the psgr door pull?


The belts had only just been put in - they haven't been adjusted yet.
The reason they are there is because they will be getting some use.
Same reason the through dash cage is being fitted:thumbsup:


----------



## 32rulz (Sep 16, 2006)

awesome, are they stock R33 seats?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

32rulz said:


> awesome, are they stock R33 seats?


Standard R33 seats in Connolley Leather.

It was an optional extra through the main dealer which I had done when buying the UK R33.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Hubba hubba hubba


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

very nice, I particularly like the last 'motion' shot:bowdown1: 

wish I had your wheels!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

MADsteve said:


> very nice, I particularly like the last 'motion' shot:bowdown1:
> 
> wish I had your wheels!


The 'motion' picture is my favourite of the bunch:smokin: 

You have the same wheels though Steve 
Yours are just bronze, I think they suit your car better than silver would:bowdown1:


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Matt - just a gente safety tip - if you intend to properly 'use' those harnesses then mount them to the C pillar and not the back seat base fittings.

Lots of physics involved but to cut it short in a heavy frontal impact the way you have them now will exert pressure down on your shoulders/spine etc. Yes, it's better as is than the factory seatbelt but the most efficient and safest way of fitting harnesses IMHO is to keep the main webbing strap as horizontal as possible, and the best way of doing this is to fit it to the C pillar seatbelt fitting.

Just my two penn'orth


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Jim, won't pulling at an angle affect it too though 

I was going to see, when the cage is fitted, how difficult it would be to make a removable bar for the harnesses so they would be part of the cage?
(and be perfectly horizontal)

They are only in temp at the moment.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

So where would you put the 4th strap from a 4 point harness?


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Matt,

Yes but the angle when fastened to the C pillar is closer to straight than when fastened to the base of the rear seat.

Plus I'd argue that there's less serious injury to be had be pulling you sideways on impact than by exerting similar pressure downwards on your shoulders and spine.

Just MHO opinion though. Either way, they look the absolute business!!


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Totalburnout said:


> So where would you put the 4th strap from a 4 point harness?


I'd do as Matt says and fit a bar as part of a rollcage and mount them both to that 

When you buy harnesses there should be fitting instructions that show fitting positions. Yeah fitting to the base of the rear seat is ok but the C pillar is better. When I bought my Schroth Safety Devices harnesses the instructions were excellent - would've thought all others come with similar?


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Ive got instructions with my Willans (3 point) but will be swapping them for a 4 point and putting the 3 point in my swift (when i find one!)


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

Which belts are thoes??


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

I love the orange and carbonfibre mix - looks so fantastic!

/Swobber


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Paul750 said:


> Which belts are thoes??


LUKE FIA 4 point harnesses


----------



## [xyu] (Oct 27, 2006)

Damn beautiful ride man, you make this yank wish upon stars for that baby hehe :bowdown1:


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

That's just teh sex! Awesome :droool:

How about an internal rear strut brace, then the belt could attach to that, straight and pretty level?


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Matt.
Simply stunning. One of the best R33's around.


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

Those are cool pic. Definetly one of the coolest and complete 33's about.


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Well Matt ¨Stuning as ever¨:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks for the comments guys  



Moschops said:


> That's just teh sex! Awesome :droool:
> 
> How about an internal rear strut brace, then the belt could attach to that, straight and pretty level?


Do they do them for the R33? Never seen one to be honest


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Looks great as always 
If you attach the harnesses to the cage don't you need to use shorter belts ?
I think the harnesses which mount to the rear seat mountings will be too long won't they ?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Bean said:


> Looks great as always
> If you attach the harnesses to the cage don't you need to use shorter belts ?
> I think the harnesses which mount to the rear seat mountings will be too long won't they ?


Thanks Dave,

Not sure on the harness lengths but it would depend where they are mounted - a removable cross brace either at the B pillar or C pillar, I would have thought was an option?

I'll see what options are available when I get home.
I've not seen a rear internal strut brace in an R33 or know whether it's even possible to fit one? That would be a good solution as it wouldn't have to be removed for back seat passengers.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

matt j said:


> I've not seen a rear internal strut brace in an R33 or know whether it's even possible to fit one? That would be a good solution as it wouldn't have to be removed for back seat passengers.


I've no idea tbh if they're really strong and provide any extra structural integrity or just a gimmick but I think they look ok, nice shiny oval bar above the rear shelf.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

very nice car....


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Moschops said:


> I've no idea tbh if they're really strong and provide any extra structural integrity or just a gimmick but I think they look ok, nice shiny oval bar above the rear shelf.



You answered the question yourself,it´s off ebay,so it´s not strong and doesn´t help the structural integrity,you can see in the pic that it will bend when a little force is put on because it is much to high,i mean,would someone attach his maybe "life-saving" harness on a ebay strutbar :nervous:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Oooh, didnt see this thread.

Absolutley stunning car, fantastic all rounder.

The other 200odd images are just as cool, half of them must be moving shots too, quite possibly even better ones, i didnt pick through them all, as knew theyd all be great 

Funny timing i noticed this, as i was just _trying_ to burn you a CD with the rest of the images on...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

SteveN said:


> Oooh, didnt see this thread.
> 
> Absolutley stunning car, fantastic all rounder.
> 
> ...



Thanks again Steve.:bowdown1:


----------

